# Video shows woman shooting at burglars during Gwinnett home invasion (updated with 911 audio)



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2016)

Well Done!!!!!

Talk about closing with the enemy, what is the female version of balls?   She has them.



GWINNETT COUNTY, Ga. - Police are hoping someone can help identify two home invaders. They were caught on camera as a woman in the house shot at them.

"She exercised her right to defend her livelihood and property," Cpl. Deon Washington with the Gwinnett County Police Department told Channel 2’s Nicole Carr.

Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion

*Here is 911 audio - 

http://video.dailymail.co.uk/video/...2477051245/640x360_MP4_505084212477051245.mp4*


----------



## Muppet (Sep 22, 2016)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Good on her....

M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 23, 2016)

I just loooooove a happy ending!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice. I love the aggression here. She came out of that bedroom like her hair was on fire, she wanted to kill all those motherfuckers. Wow, like a lady Viet Cong.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Nice. I love the aggression here. She came out of that bedroom like her hair was on fire, she wanted to kill all those motherfuckers. Wow, like a lady Viet Cong.



I laughed out loud. I re-watched it and even though I have no idea what a lady cong looked like, I tried to picture it and laughed hard. You would know bro. I'll take your word.

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> like a lady Viet Cong.



I don't know accents, but I just posted the 911 call in the OP.  You might be on to something!


----------



## Centermass (Sep 23, 2016)

No dim sum here...only glocky glocky.....(Actually, looked more like a hi point)


----------



## Brill (Sep 23, 2016)

Imagine if she had a shotgun.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 23, 2016)

lindy said:


> Imagine if she had a shotgun.



No kidding. She would have wiped out her entire inventory as well. :-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 23, 2016)

lindy said:


> Imagine if she had a shotgun.


...just as Joe Biden intended.


----------

